# Sam and Liz Wedding



## Brinr (Jun 25, 2013)

1



Sam and Liz Wedding blk wht069 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr

2



Sam and Liz Wedding 071 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr

3



Sam and Liz Wedding 084 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr

4



Sam and Liz Wedding 105 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr

5



Sam and Liz Wedding 104 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr

6



Sam and Liz Wedding 113 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr

7



Sam and Liz Wedding 117 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr

8



Sam and Liz Wedding 122 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr

9



Sam and Liz Wedding 125 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr

10



Sam and Liz Wedding 145 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr

11



Sam and Liz Wedding 038 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr

12



Sam and Liz Wedding 031 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr

13



Sam and Liz Wedding 092 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr

14



Sam and Liz Wedding blk wht 175 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr

15



Sam and Liz Wedding blk wht 166 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr

16



Sam and Liz Wedding 191 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr

17



Sam and Liz Wedding 192 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr

18



Sam and Liz Wedding 197 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr

19



Sam and Liz Wedding 201 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Heitz (Jun 25, 2013)

Man, nice job matching those shoes with that couch in #2.  How'd that work out so well?  All the others are cool!


----------



## Rosy (Jun 25, 2013)

ALL of them are very very nice
they must be very pleased with them - I WOULD!
GREAT JOB


----------



## Brinr (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## amolitor (Jun 26, 2013)

#7 jumps out at me as great, because you've got the bridesmaids mixing it up a bit and not standing in a uniform row. The girl scratching her ankle with her other foot is great.

This, in contrast to #13, which is the traditional row of clones, and quite dull  I know you gotta shoot it, it's not your fault! It's one of the lesser of the pictures in the Standard List Of Shots.


----------



## jowensphoto (Jun 26, 2013)

These are very good! The point of view is great throughout the entire set.  1, 2 and 3 are my favorites but I have a thing for details


----------



## Brinr (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## kim_kennedy (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi.. Thanks for sharing such awesome wedding pics. Just liked it. Its not easy to capture every shot of a wedding so beautifully. Really you have done a great job.


----------



## Braineack (Apr 18, 2014)

Great set!  Do you have two bodies or are you that good at lens changing?


----------



## Brinr (Apr 22, 2014)

They call me quick draw McGraw. Ha ha negative, I have two bodies, a 50D and a 5DII.


----------



## Rosy (Apr 26, 2014)

Brinr said:


> They call me quick draw McGraw. Ha ha negative, I have two bodies, a 50D and a 5DII.



What were yiur choice of lens? Any flash?


----------



## Brinr (Apr 29, 2014)

Rosy said:


> Brinr said:
> 
> 
> > They call me quick draw McGraw. Ha ha negative, I have two bodies, a 50D and a 5DII.
> ...



eh, window light on some of the beginning, natural light in the rest and bounce flash off the ceiling of the tent on the last two. 50mm, 70-200mm, and 17-40mm


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 29, 2014)

Realized these are from last year, but I'd think about the framing - in some I think there's too much space above the heads and hands/feet or people are cut off (or even some could have been horizontal - #5 look at the woman to the right). #14 and 15 could have been better without the right side of the picture showing the edge of the tent/pole. I'd think about is everything where you want it in your viewfinder before you release the shutter.

And dappled sunlight can be pretty but I don't know about #12, I'd think about where the sun is hitting the subjects. 

Some are really lovely shots, #2, 6, 10 & 11 I think are beautiful photos of the wedding and the bride.


----------

